# And here is why we dont get an A3 sportback in the USA



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

The officially official for the US MY2015 Q3.

http://fourtitude.com/news/Audi_New...pact-class-suvs-sporty-versatile-new-2015-q3/


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

Accurate title, ChrisFu!

This is _absolutely_ the reason why we won't get the standard Sportback. I can tell you that once my wife sees this it will be the replacement for her Honda CRV when that lease is up. Audi will easily sell 20,000 units or better of this model annually. 

While it's a warmed over 8P based product, 99% of consumers won't care. I would suspect this will carry a $1,500 - $2,500 premium over the A3 sedan.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Travis Grundke said:


> Accurate title, ChrisFu!
> 
> This is _absolutely_ the reason why we won't get the standard Sportback. I can tell you that once my wife sees this it will be the replacement for her Honda CRV when that lease is up. Audi will easily sell 20,000 units or better of this model annually.
> 
> While it's a warmed over 8P based product, 99% of consumers won't care. I would suspect this will carry a $1,500 - $2,500 premium over the A3 sedan.


It's less stale than the Q5 if you look at overall product age, and they have no problem moving Q5s. I think they're going to have to be a) snoozing or b) high as a kite re: pricing to not move well over 20,000 units per year.

This effectively adds a _*fourth*_ Audi to the list of potential replacements for the Rabbit, where it joins the Q5, the allroad, and the A3 etron.

When it comes time to make a decision, though, I suspect I'll start lopping candidates off the list based on real (platform) age- and the Q3 won't fare well. More than that, though, it's going to depend on our decision to add mouths to feed. The A3 etron and the Q3 probably won't be suitable size upgrades from the Rabbit.


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

If only they offered this version here as well....










my wife loves this car but the lack of a manual on it is killing her.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

I suspect we have a higher likelihood of getting a Sportback MT6 than we do getting a Q3 MT6.


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

Supposedly we're also scheduled to get the RS Q3.


----------



## FractureCritical (Nov 24, 2009)

what a cute little, er... 'truck'.
and such a smart move by Audi to expand their reach to a new target demographic.
I'm sure the product literature will be replete with features that cater to the target buyer such as relocated pedals to accomodate curly toed shoes and possibly a noise insulated compartment in the center console so that you store your hat without having to hear the bell on the end jingle while you drive. Instead of showing how many suitcases can fit in the cargo area, they will instead publish how many boxes of Keebler cookies will fit.


----------



## cjmoy (Aug 23, 2000)

ChrisFu said:


> If only they offered this version here as well....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is why I ended up getting a Tiguan. You can get it with a 6MT.


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

We looked at the Tiguans thoroughly, but were _very _disappointed in the trim options/interior on the lowest end model with the manual (even though we never actually saw a manual, we saw the same trimline equipped with the automatic).

Its the same old song and dance, manufacturers seem to be stuck on the ridiculous idea that people who want manuals want them solely to save money, and therefore only offer it on the most plebian trim options. When they inevitably cant sell hardly any due to this fact, they use it as justification why they dont offer manuals in more models.

Its a vicious cycle, and what has killed the manual over the past decade.


----------



## cjmoy (Aug 23, 2000)

ChrisFu said:


> We looked at the Tiguans thoroughly, but were _very _disappointed in the trim options/interior on the lowest end model with the manual (even though we never actually saw a manual, we saw the same trimline equipped with the automatic).
> 
> Its the same old song and dance, manufacturers seem to be stuck on the ridiculous idea that people who want manuals want them solely to save money, and therefore only offer it on the most plebian trim options. When they inevitably cant sell hardly any due to this fact, they use it as justification why they dont offer manuals in more models.
> 
> Its a vicious cycle, and what has killed the manual over the past decade.


I had to go for the stripped (wheel covers and steelies, no less!) S model to get a 6MT, but having the manual was more important to me than the options. I had to travel a bit to even find the car that I ended up buying because none of my local dealers had one and none were willing to try and get one for me.

For the most part (other than 4motion and the sunroof), I can add back in a lot of the missing features. It's just taking time and $$.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Isn't this just an Audi Tiguan?

No, it isn't the same as calling the A3 sedan as an Audi Jetta as you can't get AWD on a Jetta...........


----------



## 02GOLFGTI1.8T (Feb 13, 2002)

Can someone put 2 photos side by side that show whats new in the facelift?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

"The standard 2.0 TFSI four-cylinder engine in the Q3 produces 200hp and 207 lb-ft. of torque."

I was about to post, if Audi cheaped out on the engine and put in the old one...nevermind looks like typo

155 kilowatts (211 PS; 208 bhp) @ 5,000-6,200 rpm; 300 newton metres (221 lbf·ft) @ 1,800-4,900 rpm : Audi Q3, engine is installed transversely


Sadly the GLA caught my eye when I looked at some numbers. It wasn't much higher then a Golf and I think was lower then the Allroad if I remember correctly. That really isn't TOO bad, still not great, but something coil overs could fix.


----------



## qtroCUB (Mar 22, 2005)

02GOLFGTI1.8T said:


> Can someone put 2 photos side by side that show whats new in the facelift?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


I don't think that is the facelift in the photo... Headlights are different in the spy shots. 

http://www.motorauthority.com/news/1089537_2015-audi-q3-spy-shots


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Yeah, no substantial photos of the facelift at this point.

I just don't get these chuckleheads sometimes. We get shown an A3 that will be damn near due for a PI cycle by the time they get it here, and then they show us a stale Q3 that doesn't even look like the one we'll get in nine months or so?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## KnockKnock (Jun 30, 2005)

Huh. Interesting. I generally dislike SUV's, but this one ain't bad. Probably biased. Add the Drive Select, maybe drop it an inch, push out the wheels and it would look a lot like an A3 Allroad. Wonder what the weight is. Is this 8P or MQB? 6-sp TipTronic


----------



## rMBA13 (Jan 3, 2014)

Gosh that SUV is amazing....... Got me thinking of cancelling my Audi A3 sedan order


----------



## kevlartoronto (Jun 10, 2012)

This is almost as bad as substituting a semi auto for a manual transmission. 
A CUV is not a car! UGH. These auto execs are like the Borg. We will assimilate you. Resistance is futile.


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

KnockKnock said:


> Huh. Interesting. I generally dislike SUV's, but this one ain't bad. Probably biased. Add the Drive Select, maybe drop it an inch, push out the wheels and it would look a lot like an A3 Allroad. Wonder what the weight is. Is this 8P or MQB? 6-sp TipTronic


Its PQ25 (Golf MkVI) based, not MQB...makes it a nice but no cigar for me.  Because I would have considered this v Golf/A3, etc.

http://www.automobilemag.com/auto_shows/detroit/2014/1401-2015-audi-q3-us-spec-2014-detroit/


----------



## BrutusA3 (Jul 10, 2013)

kevlartoronto said:


> This is almost as bad as substituting a semi auto for a manual transmission.
> A CUV is not a car! UGH. These auto execs are like the Borg. We will assimilate you. Resistance is futile.


:thumbup: So true.

Arguments can be had the Wrath of Kahn was the best Trek movie, I say it is First Contact.


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

BrutusA3 said:


> :thumbup: So true.
> 
> Arguments can be had the Wrath of Kahn was the best Trek movie, I say it is First Contact.


lol :thumbup:

'You will drive a sedan or a variation of a mini-van'

I think since people are having less kids these days, they are pushing mini-vans to get people into the spirit. It's a government conspiracy.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Eh, I don't find there to be a particular focus on minivans. There's really nobody new coming to market, and you don't have any of the big players really volleying for sales momentum with any regularity. They're just sort of "there," available if you want 'em but relegated to inoffensive bystander otherwise.

Honduh did add a vacuum to their mommywagon, though, so there's that.


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

ChrisFu said:


> We looked at the Tiguans thoroughly, but were _very _disappointed in the trim options/interior on the lowest end model with the manual (even though we never actually saw a manual, we saw the same trimline equipped with the automatic).
> 
> Its the same old song and dance, manufacturers seem to be stuck on the ridiculous idea that people who want manuals want them solely to save money, and therefore only offer it on the most plebian trim options. When they inevitably cant sell hardly any due to this fact, they use it as justification why they dont offer manuals in more models.
> 
> Its a vicious cycle, and what has killed the manual over the past decade.


You have it backwards. They used used to offer manuals on almost everything and the market continued to get smaller and smaller. As the market shrinks they offer it on fewer models and trim levels. If the manual only came on the high line model then the tiny percentage of people that wanted a manual would complain about that also. I am surprised it makes sense to offer a manual Tiguan at all, when you require a small manual SUV I don't know what the options are and if you would actually be able to find one on a lot.


----------



## JDBVR6 (Dec 29, 2006)

kevlartoronto said:


> This is almost as bad as substituting a semi auto for a manual transmission.
> A CUV is not a car! UGH. These auto execs are like the Borg. We will assimilate you. Resistance is futile.




x3



I don't want a pointless CUV, I want an A3 sportback. Stop trying to force us wagon lovers into SUV/CUV's Audi. :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## kevlartoronto (Jun 10, 2012)

BrutusA3 said:


> :thumbup: So true.
> 
> Arguments can be had the Wrath of Kahn was the best Trek movie, I say it is First Contact.



HEHE I called Porsche about the Macan last week and I asked the sales rep, OK how much can I get the suspension lowered to make it look like a Porsche hatchback? He laughed and said I was the fourth person to say that to him. 


AAAAANNND what engines/transmissions are coming after the initial launch. He said there will be a v6 diesel and surprise he also said a 2L turbo with 300ish hp. Only hope for a manual would be the 2L turbo he said.


----------



## JCGTI1.8T2001 (Jul 8, 2004)

Here in Mexico we already have the A3 Coupe, A3 Sedan, and Q3 for a while now., is hard to believe that Audi of America is not selling those cars already in the US

Also Audi of Mexico is planning on selling A3 SB on 2014

hope USA gets the A3 SB soon!!!!

cheers from MExico


----------



## dogbolter (Feb 28, 2010)

ChrisFu said:


> The officially official for the US MY2015 Q3.
> 
> http://fourtitude.com/news/Audi_New...pact-class-suvs-sporty-versatile-new-2015-q3/


So why does it have to be this or nothing? Doesn't the ROW get both the Q3 and the A3 Sportback? (and the regular A3)


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

I struggle to find an attractive angle on the q3 for some reason (though the side profile is almost identical to an Allroad with painted flares albeit shorter). I see a Lexus RX400 or something. I want to like the X1 also but they just seem a little wonky, moreso in a few years.


----------



## Chuck2001 (Aug 12, 2011)

ROW gets pretty much every audi model. Looks like Audi doesn't know at all those markets and they just give them everything hehe.

Audi overthinks the NA market in my opinion, and at the end we end always missing the good stuff.

For the Q3 it doesn't look like a MY15 model. Kinda blend, and the body is not at all engaging, no personality. I much prefer the Q5. Proportions are better.


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

JCGTI1.8T2001 said:


> Here in Mexico we already have the A3 Coupe, A3 Sedan, and Q3 for a while now., is hard to believe that Audi of America is not selling those cars already in the US
> 
> Also Audi of Mexico is planning on selling A3 SB on 2014
> 
> ...


My guess is Mexico will accept the Euro versions of cars where the US requires it to meet their regulations.


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

So wait a minute.....the suggestion is that the Q3 coming to the USA in 9 months is _not _the vehicle pictured?

There is no way Audi that far behind the curve.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Is that the "product improvement" Q3 pictured above? I was under the impression it was not, as there are things such as this floating around: http://www.motorauthority.com/news/1089537_2015-audi-q3-spy-shots

The Q3 Wikipedia page doesn't help their case, either: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Audi_Q3

I think they really may be that daft. :what:


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

Well that dumb-and-dumbered camo car is certainly different that the pics shown above...check out the LED DRL pattern, there is a vertical line on the outboard edge of the lamp (A5 style), whereas the press photos show only upper, lower, and inboard strips. Plus the lower front spoiler looks body-colored. I wonder what model will be in Detroit today/tomorrow?


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

The article says that sources say that Audi is waiting for the facelift before sending it over here.


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

mike3141 said:


> The article says that sources say that Audi is waiting for the facelift before sending it over here.


So the facelift must be finished if they are debuting it today.



> The new 2015 Audi Q3 will arrive in the U.S. in the Fall of 2014 and will join the already successful lineup of Audi SUVs that includes the Q5 and Q7. *It will make its U.S. debut at the North American International Auto Show (NAIAS) in Detroit on January 13th.*


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

nope!


----------



## JCGTI1.8T2001 (Jul 8, 2004)

dmorrow said:


> My guess is Mexico will accept the Euro versions of cars where the US requires it to meet their regulations.


yea that is one good point., here in Mexico for example on the A3 we do not have the yellow blinker on the side bumper like the US version


----------



## JDBVR6 (Dec 29, 2006)

ChrisFu said:


> nope!





Yuck, DO NOT WANT! 


It looks like a fat A3 sportback with down syndrome. :thumbdown: It really pisses me off that this POS is replacing the A3 sportback. :banghead:


----------



## nickjs1984 (Jul 30, 2009)

They actually look really great on the road. That said, I was way more into the Q3 before I saw the new MMI in the A3 and its clean interior. To say nothing of the new TT interior coming our way... Now the Q3 looks pretty dated in comparison.


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

Well consider the current Q3 _is _dated, and all reports before the auto show were parroting the line that it would be coming to the USA with the refresh. Clearly that didnt happen.

So lets examine Audi's recent ineptitude:


Q7 redesign. Full on clusterf*ck. Completed car only to scrap the whole thing and start over. 2 years late now.

A3 release. Concept shown in 2011 for a potential MY2013 release. In late 2012, Audi announced it would be released in the USA (the US market being the ENTIRE reason for its conception) December 2013 as a MY2014. A3 delayed until Q2 2014 as MY2015, with S3 further delayed until late Q3 2014, 3+ years after the concept was initially shown. Initial S3 release may not even have the proper suspension for the market!

B9 release. Slated originally for MY2015, now appears to be another year behind schedule. Included S-line bodywork on A4 mid level trims for MY2014 is a typical move on Audi's part for a following-year model replacement. B8.5 will survive though MY2015.

Q3 release. The Q3 2014 US release of the Q3 appears to be the PQ35 based platofrm which is now 3 years old in ROW, and whose replacement has already been spied in testing. This would suggest that Audi will sell this outdated model in the USA for one year and replace it with the MQB based version with the ROW? Or, worse, they will continue to sell the old model exclusively in the USA for 3 years and therefore stagger its updating.


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

This goes back to that whole discussion about buying product from an inept company that can't keep its ducks lined up.

This all came up when Chrysler did the announcement of the new 200 the right way - a few spy shots a couple weeks before NAIAS, show the vehicle at the show, and configuration tool available on the website. Car will be on dealer lots in a few months.

There's been plenty of recent press about the continual shake-ups at Audi - turn over in key positions over the last several months. That certain doesn't help matters and just adds fuel to the fire of "maybe I should really consider something else."

As much as I like the Audi brand, the look of the car, interior design and overall an *perception* of quality the continual onslaught of missteps gives me pause.

No, the 200 is no Audi, but given the price, features, power, etc I'm starting to wonder if I give it a chance. Based on the quality/feel of our Durango I think I'd be remiss not to. Is UConnect as fancy as MMI, no, but its pretty well sorted, end user updatable and they seem dedicated to continuing the platform.

The Mk VII Golf GTI/R is starting to look and feel like a better proposition, if nothing else they seem to be getting the roll out done right even if they showed a not for the U.S. 2 door R at NAIAS.

Even Acura - shows the TSX "prototype" (yeah right..), can't or won't show the interior and who knows when more information will be available. Dumb.

Sorta glad I have to wait another 18-24 months.


----------



## 02GOLFGTI1.8T (Feb 13, 2002)

cool your horses guys, let's not confuse delays with ineptitude. While frustrating, these delays are probably due to 2 reasons, new architectures mean that reliability has to be 100% since as soon as a component is released it is used everywhere in the product chain, so that's a win for us if it means more solid product. The other reason is that we are witnessing a shift where technology is an even bigger part of the proposition. So what does audi do? Release on time and be just another me too product or do they make sure that it is "vorsprung durch technik".


my 0.02


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

ChrisFu said:


> Well consider the current Q3 _is _dated, and all reports before the auto show were parroting the line that it would be coming to the USA with the refresh. Clearly that didnt happen.
> 
> So lets examine Audi's recent ineptitude:
> 
> ...


Believe me- I'm frustrated, as shown in the number of times I've shown my ass around here in the last couple weeks... but don't you think some of this is just a bit disingenuous? The first part about the S3 is just conjecture on your part based on a potential discrepancy I pointed out re: the "improved" release date rumor for the S3 (concurrent with the A3). There's absolutely zero proof of anything in my statements; rather, it's mostly assumptions- such as the assumption that, if the Sline suspension is too harsh for the US market, the S3 suspension will be as well. Of my three scenarios in that post, I suspect the first one is most likely- they've decided not to alter the S3 suspension from what they currently have, so it can come to market before week 26 or so (week 22/14 production) as-is, while the A3 continues to wait for SOP on the revised Sline suspension.

As for the Q3, my understanding is that the Dumb and Dumber mule is a "product improvement" rather than a new generation. I think it's still going to remain PQ35-based for a few years. My thinking? Audi knows the Q3PI will be similar enough to the Q3 that they felt comfortable showing us the Q3 in Detroit only to send us the Q3PI in its place in the fall. So yes, we'd still have the outdated platform- but so would ROW. Hey, if they manage to bring the Q3PI here concurrently with ROW, that's an improvement for their recent record. :laugh:

I can't argue with you on the Q7. In real terms, though, I think Audi saw that they had no problem moving every unit of the stale thing they could build, so they opted to be _extra sure_ that the MkII is right. To any of us here, the Q7 has been stale for years. We're obviously not the market.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

02GOLFGTI1.8T said:


> cool your horses guys, let's not confuse delays with ineptitude. While frustrating, these delays are probably due to 2 reasons, new architectures mean that reliability has to be 100% since as soon as a component is released it is used everywhere in the product chain, so that's a win for us if it means more solid product. The other reason is that we are witnessing a shift where technology is an even bigger part of the proposition. So what does audi do? Release on time and be just another me too product or do they make sure that it is "vorsprung durch technik".
> 
> 
> my 0.02


While you cool your horses, I'll hold my jets.


----------



## 02GOLFGTI1.8T (Feb 13, 2002)

On another note A3 has been confirmed at the NE auto show, let's see if someone has more info


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

Dan Halen said:


> As for the Q3, my understanding is that the Dumb and Dumber mule is a "product improvement" rather than a new generation. I think it's still going to remain PQ35-based for a few years. My thinking? Audi knows the Q3PI will be similar enough to the Q3 that they felt comfortable showing us the Q3 in Detroit only to send us the Q3PI in its place in the fall. So yes, we'd still have the outdated platform- but so would ROW. Hey, if they manage to bring the Q3PI here concurrently with ROW, that's an improvement for their recent record. :laugh:


But this scenario assumes that they will sell the pre-facelift Q3 in the US for a single model year, the year in which its introduced.

If ANY time it made sense to wait and delay an intro, it would have been on this! They even screwed up a logical delay! :laugh:


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Not at all. I still don't think we'll see the first Q3 for sale in the US until they have switched over to the "product improvement" model. So they're showing us the existing one now, but will have the refresh here for the launch of sales.


----------



## 02GOLFGTI1.8T (Feb 13, 2002)

I don't know, why would they have gone to the pain of showing us a car with the amber side lights only to end up selling a different car?


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

To intro a vehicle for a new market and then bring a different version for actual sale in the same year would be ridiculous. But not really suprising considering Audi's recent history.


----------



## BrutusA3 (Jul 10, 2013)

02GOLFGTI1.8T said:


> On another note A3 has been confirmed at the NE auto show, let's see if someone has more info


I will be there tomorrow. Glad it has been confirmed, could not get 100% confirmation from anyone, but if you have some inside info then great. I am counting on it being there.

I will pump for info which likely will not be forthcoming since most of these auto show people know crap.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

02GOLFGTI1.8T said:


> I don't know, why would they have gone to the pain of showing us a car with the amber side lights only to end up selling a different car?


Man... I got nothin'. :banghead:


----------

